# Mattel V-RROOM Trike



## 1fastgramp (Feb 6, 2011)

I picked this up last fall. Pretty neat and the v-rroom noise maker still works.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Mattel X-15*

That's an X-15,real cool and in nice shape.They came out in the early 60's and capitalized on the "spacerace" to the moon.See link....................http://www.recumbents.com/x-15.htm

Pat


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that is in nice shap


----------



## vincev (Oct 23, 2011)

nice condition! I have this one i picked up for $75 because it still has the original seat belt and the vroom still works.I wish mine were as clean as yours!


----------



## Lrggarge (Jul 10, 2012)

*vrroom*



vincev said:


> nice condition! I have this one i picked up for $75 because it still has the original seat belt and the vroom still works.I wish mine were as clean as yours!
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 12, 2013)

Now those are cool!


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2013)

Lrggarge said:


> vincev said:
> 
> 
> > nice condition! I have this one i picked up for $75 because it still has the original seat belt and the vroom still works.I wish mine were as clean as yours!
> ...


----------



## Boris (Dec 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> Lrggarge said:
> 
> 
> > Yup,still have it.
> ...


----------



## vincev (Dec 14, 2013)

Thirty four minutes and twenty two seconds!


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2013)

Most people with a brain would have had a major concussion after kneeing themselves in the chin that many times. I'm glad you're OK!


----------



## bellatory (Dec 20, 2013)

This reminds me of my mothers tricycle when I was a kid. Too bad someone stole it.


----------

